# Are there any lunatics on HobbyTalk?



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Those of us who love to race on Lewis Wuori's Lunacy track, proudly call ourselves "Lunatics"! If you'd like to join us, the date is Saturday May 22nd in New Hill, North Carolina. Class is BeachJet, which incorporates both the Fray and VHORS classes. Check out the Bowman Lunacy, and race location:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/lewis.html


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Man i wish i were local for this one . The lunacy is a great track to run and a racers delight. Love the chicanery and my kinda colors ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

The Lunacy brought a very competitive bunch of lunatics together for MASCAR's last BeachJet race of the year. Lewis was on form and set a torrid pace during the round robin, but after him things were tight...positions two to ten were separated by only four laps after ten minutes of racing. The Mains were predictably frenetic. With MASCAR's format, the winner can come from anywhere. Bubba, switched his off-road style pickup springs to standard Dr. Oogan's, on a recommendation by Lewis...this made his car more driveable, so he was the pacesetter in the C Main. Chasing him were Ron Brna, coming back after a long lay off, and Chris Mueller, just back from a Baghdad Max Security prison...plus Don Berbel (PA transplant to NC) and new racer, Tim Lane, doing very well in only his second race. Bubba did well enough to finish 6th overall. The B Main was really hard fought, Tim Keevin laid down a 25 on his second segment in White, to pull ahead of Vern "I can't race t-jets, they're too slow!" Dew, Mark Smith, Donny Pope, and Dan Mueller. Tim Keevin, made good use of all the laps he turned in testing, to end up 2nd overall! The A Main, started close with everyone pulling a 24 in the first segment, but Tom trailling on the yellow gutter, back a lap. Lewis ran a 25 on his favorite lane, yellow, to pull ahead. Tom, Ronnie and Bill all were back 3 laps at 46. The third segment, saw Lewis lose a lap back to the field on the Red gutter, and the other three were at 70. If we had looked at the B Main results at the time, we would have seen Tim with 71 laps at this point, and be concerned! The last segment saw Lewis seal the deal, with a 26 lap run on white, Bill picking up a lap on Red over Tom and Ronnie. So in the end Lewis won, Tim got second from the B Main, by 24 sections over Bill. Tom pipped Ronnie for fourth by 3 sections...and Bubba grabbed 6th, down another lap. Very close and intense racing, with some very quick cars on the hardest track in the series, Lunacy! 


Full pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-22-10.html

Final season ending race is Super Stocks on Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Wiz track, in Gloucester, Virginia...Saturday, June 12th.
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html

Trophy race is at Robby Whiteed's new TKO monster track in Williamsburg, Virginia...Saturday, July 10th.
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/robby.html


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

:freak:Oh theres lots of Lunatics all right:freak:


----------

